# Sony reportedly removing features from soon to be released cameras due to electronic parts shortages



## Kit Lens Jockey (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm really surprised that they would actually reduce the capability of the cameras as opposed to just delaying them.

Hope Canon does not take a similar path as they move towards releasing the R5.  









Sony Axes Mirrorless Camera Features Due to Parts Shortage: Report


Sony has reportedly canceled features that were set to be released in an upcoming mirrorless camera due to a scarcity of parts that its other businesses




petapixel.com


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Feb 19, 2020)

Seems very odd decision to take, if true. 

And where does it leave the potential buyer of the new model? 

Kind of: "Do I buy now, knowing it is missing something, and will that get upgraded soon?... so if I buy model X now, then later adopters of model X get a better model later, or else (more likely) Sony have to release a model X+ sooner". So, why buy now? Wouldn't want to be that potential purchaser.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 19, 2020)

It may be simply redeploying development resources who would otherwise have been developing additional features for the imaging area to the PS5? Lets face it, Sony focused a lot of resources in recent years to camera development - it wasn't going to last for ever.


----------



## Nelu (Feb 19, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> I'm really surprised that they would actually reduce the capability of the cameras as opposed to just delaying them.
> 
> Hope Canon does not take a similar path as they move towards releasing the R5.
> 
> ...


The R5 will be delivered with 7 FPS mechanical and 12 through the EVF. 
The rest of the FPS will be provided after the virus is taken care of


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 20, 2020)

The details are describing DRAM shortages, they are attached to the rear of the sensor sandwich on the a9 and were to trickle down to the newer models in order to facilitate faster 8K readouts and less rolling shutter.

The implication is that the sensor may not get them. 

We are going to see many other cases of impact due to part shortages and the bidding war from those who seriously need them. It will affect everyone.

I import products from China, and my current orders will not be filled soon because the factory is shut down. Its not in a area where there are infections, but its impacted anyway. I don't have enough product to get me thru the high season, I might need to raise prices.


----------



## JohnC (Feb 23, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The details are describing DRAM shortages, they are attached to the rear of the sensor sandwich on the a9 and were to trickle down to the newer models in order to facilitate faster 8K readouts and less rolling shutter.
> 
> The implication is that the sensor may not get them.
> 
> ...



what types of products are you having a supply issue with?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2020)

JohnC said:


> what types of products are you having a supply issue with?


I don't want to advertise my personal business here, but I buy made to order parts that are usually plated steel alloy, copper, or stainless steel. They are shipped from the factory directly to me where I check and repackage them for wholesale or retail via Amazon Prime. I try to get unique parts so I am the only source or one of very few.

The factory owner, being in China is not able to say a lot about the situation because big brother is watching any emails to the USA. He just says that employees do not come to work and the factory is closed. I suspect that raw materials such as the metals, chemicals for cleaning and plating, packaging materials, and transportation are all affected. He is near Singapore.


----------



## JohnC (Feb 23, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't want to advertise my personal business here, but I buy made to order parts that are usually plated steel alloy, copper, or stainless steel. They are shipped from the factory directly to me where I check and repackage them for wholesale or retail via Amazon Prime. I try to get unique parts so I am the only source or one of very few.
> 
> The factory owner, being in China is not able to say a lot about the situation because big brother is watching any emails to the USA. He just says that employees do not come to work and the factory is closed. I suspect that raw materials such as the metals, chemicals for cleaning and plating, packaging materials, and transportation are all affected. He is near Singapore.



Understood, I was curious as I buy raw materials that are sourced from China a couple of steps up the food chain as well. My business is more specialty chemicals vs. actual parts however. Last year was pretty interesting as they apparently cracked down on some enviromental rules that weren't being followed in a particular industrial area.


----------



## Tugela (Jul 3, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I don't want to advertise my personal business here, but I buy made to order parts that are usually plated steel alloy, copper, or stainless steel. They are shipped from the factory directly to me where I check and repackage them for wholesale or retail via Amazon Prime. I try to get unique parts so I am the only source or one of very few.
> 
> The factory owner, being in China is not able to say a lot about the situation because big brother is watching any emails to the USA. He just says that employees do not come to work and the factory is closed. I suspect that raw materials such as the metals, chemicals for cleaning and plating, packaging materials, and transportation are all affected. He is near Singapore.



You know that Singapore is not in China or anywhere near China right?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 3, 2020)

Tugela said:


> You know that Singapore is not in China or anywhere near China right?


Well it is if you ignore Malaysia, Thailand, Laos and Myanmar! 

But joking aside I am sure a trader can be in one country and supply people in a second country from manufacturers in a third one.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 3, 2020)

Tugela said:


> You know that Singapore is not in China or anywhere near China right?


Yes, neither is Spokane.


----------



## Tugela (Jul 16, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yes, neither is Spokane.



That would explain it then. Americans tend to get confused about geography sometimes 

You said the factory owner was in China and could not freely communicate because "big brother" was watching. Then you went on to say he is near Singapore. Singapore is a city state in Malaysia, nowhere near China. Granted, most people there are of Chinese descent, but they are not part of China.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 17, 2020)

Tugela said:


> That would explain it then. Americans tend to get confused about geography sometimes
> 
> You said the factory owner was in China and could not freely communicate because "big brother" was watching. Then you went on to say he is near Singapore. Singapore is a city state in Malaysia, nowhere near China. Granted, most people there are of Chinese descent, but they are not part of China.


I missed that, he is near Shanghai, I just typed the wrong city.


----------

